# The 2015 LBRA is Here Get Your Bands While You Can!!!



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The 2015 LBRA is here with a new high roller option for breeders. The breeders will still be vying for the same great prize pool as before but now there's another option for a chance to win even more. The bands are again free and limited to 1200 like last year so please only take bands if you actually plan on sending birds. 
If you'd like bands please send me an email with your name address and phone number to [email protected] and I'll get the bands out to you when I start mailing them out the last week of Jan. 
Walter


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well count me me in I'll be sending you an email.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Same here Walter.....Alamo*


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Hard to believe it's that time again.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I am just curious as to how many flyers participate in buying birds and how many flyers are members on here? I plan on sending a few to these auctions this year, and was wondering if there is any members on here that would like to know anything about the birds I will send ahead of time?


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

so what i am reading is all you have to do is get bands and send in birds? Do the breeders win anything? how does this make money?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Basically, all the birds sent in are auctioned off. Part of the proceeds, go to the combine and the rest is placed as prize money. Split between the breeder and handler. 
Walt is the guy running it, I'm sure he could tell you more accurately, but this is just a rough idea of how things break down. .


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

pigeonflier said:


> I am just curious as to how many flyers participate in buying birds and how many flyers are members on here? I plan on sending a few to these auctions this year, and was wondering if there is any members on here that would like to know anything about the birds I will send ahead of time?


There's usually around 40 guys who buy birds at the auctions and I think I'm the only one that is on here.



fadedracer said:


> so what i am reading is all you have to do is get bands and send in birds? Do the breeders win anything? how does this make money?


You are correct that as the breeder all you need to do is get the bands and send the birds in for one of the auctions. 

Yes the breeders win money they get 50% of the capital prize won by their birds. Which has been pretty good the past 5 years we've have 1st prizes of 8,000 to 9,000 so if you sent the winner you'd win half of that so the breeders who have won got between 4,000 and 4,500. Not bad for a free entry.

As to how it makes money we are lucky enough to get a lot of good birds from all over the country. And that we have flyers in our area that support our race and spend good money each year on our auctions.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

Do they have to have full pedigrees sent in with birds? And do you find out which loft the bird is going into?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

fadedracer said:


> Do they have to have full pedigrees sent in with birds? And do you find out which loft the bird is going into?


I didn't get my bird info in last year, but yes all the info you can sent helps with the auction and the more the birds sell for the bigger the prize will be. Yes some one will tell you who has your bird.
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

fadedracer said:


> Do they have to have full pedigrees sent in with birds? And do you find out which loft the bird is going into?


I sent a note card with each bird describing the lines that the bird came from. I figured if they survived the season then I could send a pedigree.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've started mailing the bands out. So far I've mailed out about 50 sets out of the 100 or so that have to go out. I'll try to get the rest out either Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

All of the bands that have been requested so far are in the mail as of this afternoon. I have about 400 bands left so if anybody else wants bands I still have plenty available.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

How many bands do you have made every year for the LBRA race?
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> How many bands do you have made every year for the LBRA race?
> Dave


Walt's very first post on this thread says there are 1200 bands available.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow I even read that before I asked, guess I'm not very observant thanks Jr.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walter.....Did you send me the 2 bands I requested ?? Thanks....Alamo


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you know the address of the show in Bohemia on saturday, I can't remember where I saw it .

Thank you in advance


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Walter.....Did you send me the 2 bands I requested ?? Thanks....Alamo


Yes they are on their way? I'm not sure if they went out in the Monday batch or the Wednesday batch but they are on their way.



95SPORTSTER said:


> Do you know the address of the show in Bohemia on saturday, I can't remember where I saw it .
> 
> Thank you in advance


It's at the Bohemia Fire Department, 950 Pearl Street, Bohemia, LI, NY 11716


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Again thank you very much. I am really looking forward to it and seeing all the different birds. I hope I don't drool to much lol, missing having birds and this will be my first show. Being down here on the Island again has triggered so many great memories of birds and shops, Men who helped with a kid getting into his birds and driving around all day seeing so many pigeons flying around just has me anxious to get home and build my fortress of a loft and get back in the air.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

so out of 1200 birds only around 200 ever make it too the races?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

fadedracer said:


> so out of 1200 birds only around 200 ever make it too the races?


Well he said they have 400 left and then not every one that gets bands will ship birds, I'll bet they start the season with 700 or less. Last year most every one had bad losses, plus I know of one person that sent birds and he does not fly them he just has birds that I don't think are of good quality and haven't been raced in generations. Being a free for the breeder some people use the race to test knew pairs.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walter.....*Bands arrived today*...*.Many thanks*....Hope to send 2 good birds again...Alamo


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

I got the bands!!!!! Thanks Walter.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

fadedracer said:


> so out of 1200 birds only around 200 ever make it too the races?


That's what happened last few years. We sent in 5 birds and none made the race last year and don't expect many guys to call and let you know anything how's your bird doing, besids Walter , most guys don't call.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> That's what happened last few years. We sent in 5 birds and none made the race last year and don't expect many guys to call and let you know anything how's your bird doing, besids Walter , most guys don't call.


But did you ever call the guys who has your birds? I never did either. I believe that is on the list of who has what birds and you can call them. I THINK. 
Walter was really good about giving me updates though.
I wonder what the success rate is of birds that are sent earlier as opposed to those sent later....


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I tried to call one of the handlers that had my bids last year but he didn't speak very good English, so I guess we just have to deal with it. Would be nice if they posted more of the race, not just the first page so we would know if we still had birds.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> That's what happened last few years. We sent in 5 birds and none made the race last year and don't expect many guys to call and let you know anything how's your bird doing, besids Walter , most guys don't call.


You guys actually had pretty good handlers. I had one of your birds and Manny Parada had two. Between the two of us we had 6 of the top 10 birds in the race. Another one of your handlers was 27th this year but he's always up there. As for calls we have some guys that don't speak English too well Manny is Portuguese and can be hard to talk to so maybe he won't call but out of all the handlers I'd take him over pretty much anybody else. But to make a statement, don't expect many guys to call, is uncalled for, it may be true I have no clue what the handlers do even though we tell them to contact the breeders. But you only had 4 out of over 40 handlers and out of those four I would say 3 of them would be in the top 5 handlers in terms of results in the race. Also if the handler doesn't contact you I post all of our race results on our website. I know some guys don't fly in our club but I check the other clubs results and try to let the breeders know if I see an LBRA bird clock good in one of the other clubs.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

fadedracer said:


> so out of 1200 birds only around 200 ever make it too the races?


There was around 1150 bands given out last year but only 580 something were auctioned off and eligible for the race. So a little over a third of the birds auctioned off made the race. Which is about the same as the IF Convention race last year out of over 2100 birds with replacements only around 700 made the race. The LBRA is a free band and I know some people send birds they don't know much about and are just trying out in our race because it's free. Like Crazy Pete said "I know of one person that sent birds and he does not fly them he just has birds that I don't think are of good quality and haven't been raced in generations. Being a free for the breeder some people use the race to test knew pairs. " 
So to have pretty much the same ratio as the IF race that cost $125 a bird isn't too bad. I'd like to see more birds make the race but it is what it is everybody is trying to get the bird to the race to have chance to win their money back atleast but things happen and birds get lost. I lost more then my share last year hopefully this year will be better.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

V-John said:


> But did you ever call the guys who has your birds? I never did either. I believe that is on the list of who has what birds and you can call them. I THINK.
> Walter was really good about giving me updates though.
> I wonder what the success rate is of birds that are sent earlier as opposed to those sent later....


Thanks but I know I can be better at updating the breeders of the birds I'm handling. But when I'm into the training mode I'm busy and most of my free time is used on the birds. I figure if I was a breeder I'd rather have my handler doing what he needs to do with the birds then sitting on the phone or computer all day with his breeders. I figure if the bird gets lost or if the bird does good in training or in a race I'll let the breeders know other then that the breeder might not hear much from me unless they ask for an update.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Is there a minimum and a maximum age requirement for the birds we send in for the auctions?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The first LBRA auction is this coming Saturday March 14th so anybody planning on sending their birds in for that auction should get the birds in the mail no later then Wednesday to ensure they make it here in time for the auction.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I just banded my last 2 for the race it should be a good year, I promise I wont send birds that or so old this year.
Dave


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

just sent mines yesterday. called walt but he did not pick up. so i called the other guy on the list. hopefully they get there with all this snow


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Some Pics from before the auction on Saturday. The place was pretty full during the auction and I should've taken a pic but I was busy once it started. 


Here's the 66 out of area birds I took in plus a few others. The 4 birds on the left side of the middle row were A Smith's from right here on PT he came down from PA and stayed for a good part of the auction.


The auction block where all the action takes place.


There was a total of 128 holes and every one was filled and a bunch were doubled up since we had a total of 189 birds in the auction.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, my birds will be in for the last Auction had a late start this year.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Will there be another date after April 17th? You always had a May date


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Will there be another date after April 17th? You always had a May date


We were trying to cut down to only 3 auctions because it cost us about 350 to run each auction with the auctioneer and refreshments. Plus the birds in the last auction that we usually had in May normally sold for cheaper since by then most ppl's lofts were already full. The first 3 usually averaged over $60 each then the one in May drops down to around $40 each. So we were trying to get more birds in the auctions that bring in an higher average price. But it seams like a lot of ppl are behind this year so we are thinking of adding another after the April 17th auction. We are gonna talk about it at our club meeting on Saturday. So anybody that hasn't banded birds yet band the next birds you have available worst case they are too young to send in and you can just fly the birds. Or you could send them in to our club auction race auctions. We'll have auctions for that race into late may since we just auction birds off after I figure out the OB races each week. We had one auction for that race so far there was 12 birds and we took in 880. So that's another nice little race if anybody is interested that race is also free to the breeder. The 2nd auction for that race is this Saturday after our club meeting.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Walter, I've got a shipment of 5 that will be ready for the April 17th auction. Will send to you early on Monday the 13th so they are there by the auction.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walter,I just put my two LBRA birds in my YB section....Will be sending them to you the week of the 4/17/15 Auction...Two real good looking *Red Checks*....Might even bid on them myself....hahahahahahaha!!!!...Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Matt M said:


> Walter, I've got a shipment of 5 that will be ready for the April 17th auction. Will send to you early on Monday the 13th so they are there by the auction.


Sounds Good



Alamo said:


> Walter,I just put my two LBRA birds in my YB section....Will be sending them to you the week of the 4/17/15 Auction...Two real good looking *Red Checks*....Might even bid on them myself....hahahahahahaha!!!!...Alamo


Sorry Alamo but you can't bid your out of the boundaries to be a handler for the LBRA.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

It's official there will be a 4th auction held on *Wednesday May 6th*. There was just too many ppl who were behind this year with all the cold weather so due to the demand we've added the 4th auction a little less then 3 weeks after the April 17th auction. So that should give everybody who's behind a chance to get birds in.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> It's official there will be a 4th auction held on *Wednesday May 6th*. There was just too many ppl who were behind this year with all the cold weather so due to the demand we've added the 4th auction a little less then 3 weeks after the April 17th auction. So that should give everybody who's behind a chance to get birds in.


When do you want birds sent to you since the auction is on Wednesday?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

V-John said:


> When do you want birds sent to you since the auction is on Wednesday?


You could send them out early on Monday May 4th and they should get here by Wednesday. If they are on the way and don't make it to the auction we can always sell them unseen. Or you can do like a bunch of guys did this week. They mailed out the birds for the April 17th. auction this week. I already have birds here that I have to hold until next Friday. But if you do mail them out the week before at least hold them until later in the week so they get here on Friday or Sat.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> You could send them out early on Monday May 4th and they should get here by Wednesday. If they are on the way and don't make it to the auction we can always sell them unseen. Or you can do like a bunch of guys did this week. They mailed out the birds for the April 17th. auction this week. I already have birds here that I have to hold until next Friday. But if you do mail them out the week before at least hold them until later in the week so they get here on Friday or Sat.


Thanks. I'm not sure that I want to mail them so early and end up burdening you per se, but on the other hand, I want to ensure that they get to you in a timely manner, especially the distance that they have to travel to get there. 

For the auction on the 17th, I plan on sending birds out on the 13th. For the other one, I'll see what I can get figured out. Thanks.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I will be sending my 5 birds out Monday the 13th. ( I hope that doesn't make you change your mind V-John, because I love having our birds compete against each other's.)


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Jr Brown said:


> I will be sending my 5 birds out Monday the 13th. ( I hope that doesn't make you change your mind V-John, because I love having our birds compete against each other's.)


Our mutual friend sent me a text yesterday telling me how he was going to dominate the combine.  I told him I would let you know of his plans.


Two of mine will go out on the 13th, and two more will go out in May. 

On a side note, the post office is getting to know me pretty well. On another side note, printing your own shipping labels has saved me quite a bit of money.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

V-John said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure that I want to mail them so early and end up burdening you per se, but on the other hand, I want to ensure that they get to you in a timely manner, especially the distance that they have to travel to get there.
> 
> For the auction on the 17th, I plan on sending birds out on the 13th. For the other one, I'll see what I can get figured out. Thanks.


Most boxes get here on the 2nd day so if they go out early on Monday they should be here. But there was a box from Nebraska that was mailed out this Monday morning that didn't make it here until this afternoon. So whatever you choose is fine.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Birds went out today.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Sent my birds out today, you only get 4 as one was a single and has a bit of a splayed leg, it's not to bad just don't want to send a bird with a handicap.
Dave

Mine have been given PMV shots


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I sent five out today.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walter....Shipping the 2 *Red`s* out this morning to you...Tuesday 4/14......Thanks for sending the bands....Alamo


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I should clarify, that I sent out two yesterday and will have two more to send to the final auction.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Walter, 5 got shipped out to you today from California. Should arrive to you on Thurs.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

V-John said:


> Birds went out today.





Crazy Pete said:


> Sent my birds out today, you only get 4 as one was a single and has a bit of a splayed leg, it's not to bad just don't want to send a bird with a handicap.
> Dave
> 
> Mine have been given PMV shots


John and David your birds got here around 11:30 this morning but I had to run to the club to meet up a few guys to set up for the auction. So I only had time to get them out of the box and give them water and couldn't get on the computer to let you know they got here until now.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That's ok I knew they would be there, USPS tracking.
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I appreciate the heads up. I know you are super busy so I appreciate you letting me know.

John


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Walt a guy from David City called said he bought some birds from a guy in my club and ask if I would send them for him. Tracking says they are there, his name is Bill Dubs. I will PM you his email. I'm not sure what they are just that Bob has real good birds.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Matt M said:


> Walter, 5 got shipped out to you today from California. Should arrive to you on Thurs.


Matt, your birds got here this morning along with 11 other boxes.

Dave, those birds from Bill also made it here this morning.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

How did Friday's auction turn out Walter ?
Kurps


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walter...Can you give all of us the names of the guys who purchased our birds ??
*Many thanks for all the hard work.*....Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The birds are posted for the first and second auctions on his link, either he hasn't had time to update the list "and there must be hundreds of birds on it" or they didn't like my birds and will send them back. LOL
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

It's only been a couple days, I'm sure he will get them up as soon as he can.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

V-John said:


> It's only been a couple days, I'm sure he will get them up as soon as he can.


Most definitely , there had to be a lot of birds . I had to push for this auction . I had birds banded before they announced the extra auction . I sent a few younger then I would have . Better younger then older I feel . I would assume some others did as well .
Kurps


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

V-John said:


> It's only been a couple days, I'm sure he will get them up as soon as he can.





M Kurps said:


> Most definitely , there had to be a lot of birds . I had to push for this auction . I had birds banded before they announced the extra auction . I sent a few younger then I would have . Better younger then older I feel . I would assume some others did as well .
> Kurps


I've had to take a few days off from pigeon club related stuff after all the work I had to do last week I was burnt out. We had over 300 birds in the auction close to 200 of which came to me. On top of that I had to be the auctioneer for the first time because our normal auctioneer had a triple bypass last week. Luckily another member stepped up and took over for me after maybe 100 birds and finished the auction but I still had to bring the rest of the birds up to the auction block. But like I said I was fried and I haven't even started adding the birds from the 3rd auction to the list. There was a little mix-up in the auction when the other guy took over 3 cards weren't given to the secretary to record the buyer or the price so we have to figure out who bought them. I'm going to start adding birds to the list today but my computer is a piece of crap and the program I'm using is really slow at adding rows to the table so it's gonna take some time for me to get it done.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

gbhman said:


> I heard the birds were breaking out of their cages when they heard the low bids and started wing slapping the bidders to knock some sense into them. I'm sure when everyone recovers from the "winging" we'll get some updates LOL


I actually felt like I got beat up after all that work last week and I needed some time to recover. One bright spot was we had our biggest auction ever. And after the first 3 auctions we have taken in more then we've ever taken in for all 4 auction for any LBRA in the past. With another auction to go we've already got 10K more points to play with then we had last year. This one is going to be a big one. We don't plan on raising the 1st prize we are going to beef up some of the other prizes and add a bunch more paid positions.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Yo Walter,, I hope everything is well on your end!! Been trying to contact you for roughly a week. Maybe I am trying the wrong phone number,, is your number still l the same as the number listed on the LRBA auction flyer that is posted on this thread? The number does ring,, but it says you cannot accept new messages? I have roughly a dozen youngsters between 4 of us that are ready to come visit your fellars out there in New York City...... I left you a private message with my cell number,, when you get a min,, can you drop me a call.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I put two more birds in the mail today. I hope they get there in time, they are supposed to get there tomorrow, but last time they were a day late. Anyways, I sent you a PM with some info... Thanks a bunch Walt!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Has anyone talked/heard from Walter ?? Hope everything OK up there on Long Island...*Alamo


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Alamo said:


> *Has anyone talked/heard from Walter ?? Hope everything OK up there on Long Island...*Alamo


No, I haven't. I'm actually getting a bit worried, as I know others have tried and haven't heard. I know he is busy and all, but he's usually always found time for a quick response. I hope everything is alright.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Lets hope every thing is ok, I thought he would have had the bird list updated by now but last time I checked there is still only 24 hrs in a day. They had the final auction over the week end and with another few hundred birds to deal with, and his own team well he either takes care of birds or does book work and you just cant do both.
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Lets hope every thing is ok, I thought he would have had the bird list updated by now but last time I checked there is still only 24 hrs in a day. They had the final auction over the week end and with another few hundred birds to deal with, and his own team well he either takes care of birds or does book work and you just cant do both.
> Dave


The final auction is tomorrow. 

That's why I'm a bit concerned... That's all. I've got birds en route for that auction and normally he's very good about getting back. (Especially with me forgetting to put a card in the box describing the birds and such) 
I understand he's very busy.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Had to go back and look, you sent the birds yesterday that's cutting it kinda close. Your from Kansas, when I sent birds it was 4 days till they got them and I'm just north of you.
Wonder if you sent an email about the birds if they would still auction them knowing they were on the way.
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I got an e-mail from him tonight confirming the birds I shipped made it.
You can all rest easy knowing he is all right but very busy. I don't know how he does all that he does for the sport.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*That`s good news Clark..*.Walter usually checks in at least once a week,so when he`s been silent for a few weeks,we start to worry a little....Alamo


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> You could send them out early on Monday May 4th and they should get here by Wednesday. If they are on the way and don't make it to the auction we can always sell them unseen. Or you can do like a bunch of guys did this week. They mailed out the birds for the April 17th. auction this week. I already have birds here that I have to hold until next Friday. But if you do mail them out the week before at least hold them until later in the week so they get here on Friday or Sat.





Crazy Pete said:


> Had to go back and look, you sent the birds yesterday that's cutting it kinda close. Your from Kansas, when I sent birds it was 4 days till they got them and I'm just north of you.
> Wonder if you sent an email about the birds if they would still auction them knowing they were on the way.
> Dave


This is what I went off of.
I sent a pm prior to sending and after I shipped. According to USPS, they are in West Islip waiting on pick up.

So all is well.

*edit*
Birds have arrived and have been delivered. So there's that. I completely agree with Alamo's statement. He's spot on, that was my cause for concern. Make no mistake about it, I get that Walter is super busy and I mean no negative connotations with any of my comments, and I hope that they aren't taken that way. 

I hope all goes well at the auction tonight!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the completed auction list. I see other lofts I fly with shipped and I didn't know they did. Next year they can just carpool in my crate and save shipping.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Has anybody heard from Walter/pigeon0446? Sure hope all is well and there is no problems!! Still waiting to see who the handler is for the birds I sent. Unless I am looking in the wrong spot,, which I could be cause I am not the sharpest pencil in the pack,, but I cant find a updated aucton list that has the last auctions on it. Does anybody have any info they can share? Thanks in advance. I did get ahold of Tom Marveli and got some info from him. He said they did very well on the auctions this year and did top off the kittty at 47 big ones. I sure hope to get a sniff!!!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

No updated Auction info on the web site...Been looking myself everyday...Very unusual for Walter,not having everything updated pretty quick...I hope it`s just he is very busy,and nothing else...Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok it's been long enough, time to up date the list, who has my birds
Dave


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I will have to agree with Crazy Pete on this one!! I can see being a little behind,, but this is getting to be MORE than a little behind. I personally know how volunteering for these duties can get to be a drag after one does it long enough,, but at some point it just has to get done eh?


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I tried and tried to contact Walter before I shipped birds from 4 of us. I started about 2 weeks before the ship date and never was able to get ahold of him. So I looked on the LRBA web site and found Tom Marvelli and was able to make contact with him and ended up shipping our birds to him to enter into the auction. I did contact him after and he was able to tell me where my birds went. 

Contacts

Walter Cichon Phone - 631-422-0446 
Email - [email protected] 

Tom Marvelli Phone - 631-277-0530


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello All,
Rest at ease guys....Walter is bogged down with work....Just got off the phone with Tom Marveli....The last two auctions were BIG....Most of the birds were sent in for the last two auctions....*$45,000.00 + dollars in this years race*....Normal dollars for the race,$25 to $28,000.00 area.....Glad to hear it`s not a health issue with Walter,or anyone in the family....So hang on to your grey hair,and all the info will be posted in due time....*If you are bald,get a tattoo up there.*..That will keep you busy for a week or so...hahahahahaha!!!!!........Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm Back!!!

I'll have the list of all the LBRA birds online on our website like I have had for the past few years. I have the first 2 auctions for 2015 on there but while I was working on the 3rd auction my computer went down and I had to send my computer out to fix it and try to save some of the files on it which included a big chunk of the 3rd auction which had over 300 birds. I got the computer back and I wasn't able to retrieve the file with the 3rd auction on it plus it wasn't working right so I had to send it out again just got it back and it still isn't working right but I guess I'll have to deal with it for now. 

I spent most of the day going through my emails and adding those birds to the list first and replying to them with their list. It's late so tomorrow I'm going to start with you guys on here then I'll work on the rest of the list. We had 78 birds in the 1st auction 189 in the 2nd 318 in the 3rd and 174 in the last auction for total of 759 birds sold. As of now there's probably about 350 birds I still have to add to my list b4 I post the final list on our website. 

The auctions turned out pretty good this year it's gonna be our biggest race yet by far. The most we've ever taken in before this year was 31,000 normally averaging around 27,000 this year we took in a little over 47,000 in the 4 auctions. We don't plan on raising the top prize just beef up some of other prizes and add a whole bunch more prizes. I can't see why we can't make 60 or more prizes to give more ppl a chance to win at least some of their investment back. But we'll have to sit down as a club closer to the race and set up the payouts. If we get support for the breeder high roller portion of the race the race can be even bigger then it already is and it's already a monster gotta be one of the biggest races around I can't believe that a race that started as a motion by me at a club meeting maybe 12 years to start an auction race ago has turned into this. Our new race that we are having this year our LHR race that started as a discussion with me an the club secretary during a 100 mile training toss in preparation for last years LBRA has also turned into one of the biggest races around. We have sold over 1650 bands to 83 lofts crazy for a race that was just a thought in October. 

I guess I'm done with my rambling just I haven't been on in so long and I'm hopped up on the caffeine from the 4 coffees I drank while crating the birds at the club. But at last it's time for bed so I can get up to let the YB's out in the morning.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Good hearing from you and look forward to seeing your post Walt. Thanks again.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have the 1st 2nd and 4th auctions on the list. I still need more time to get the 3rd auction. I did the 4th auction first because most of the guys asking where their bird went were in the 4th auction. It'll probably be another week or so before I finish the 3rd auction since there's over 300 birds to be added to the list. If your birds aren't on the list as of yet and you want to know sooner send me an email with the band numbers your looking for and I'll add them to the list first and email your list to you. I'm just too busy right now to get the whole list done any quicker. Most of my free time is spent with my YB's since I let them out for the 1st time in the beginning of June and I have to sit out with them when they are out since I have the last 3 tips on both wings soaped (first time trying) and they can't really fly. So have to be out there for their protection. I gave them a bath the past couple days so now they are starting to take off and now the fun begins.

Email me at: [email protected]

http://lindenhursthpc.com/2015_LBRA_1st_2nd___4th.html


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

Any updates on how there doing? just wondering.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

fadedracer said:


> Any updates on how there doing? just wondering.




Ditto on that. I was wondering the same thing myself. I had no problems getting bands,but when I was trying to get info on shipping birds there I never did get a resonse. I finally looked up a name on the web page on the last day possibe to ship and got some shipping directions. Then after the auctions were over I almost never got any info on where my birds ended up. Now I did get a email on the deadline for getting entered in the high roller part. I tried for a week on getting some sorta info on how my birds were doing with no such luck on getting in contact with any of the fliers with my birds.. Not to be a complaner but it sure would be nice to know if my birds are still alive??? Does anyone have any such luck on contacting anyone out there? It sure was a good deal on getting entered for free and all but I still would like to know how the birds are doing?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They should have had 3 races by now it would be nice if they would post them on the web site, then we might know if our birds did any thing.
Dave


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

You can find the results here http://www.pigeonring.com click on race results at the top of the page. All the results are there from the clubs who could have purchased birds in the auction.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

When the email went out about the High Roller deal, I talked to Walt and he responded quickly. I looked up my handlers and called each one. I got a hold of one guy and left messages with all the rest. I only heard from the one guy and he left me a nice message. But based on his assessment, I didn't enter the High Roller stakes. 
That's all I've heard about anything from anyone.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

FT33 said:


> You can find the results here http://www.pigeonring.com click on race results at the top of the page. All the results are there from the clubs who could have purchased birds in the auction.


thats what i was wanting!!! Thanks !!!!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Lindenhurst(Walter`s Club),doesn`t have any 2015 results yet...Many guys from this club
have a bunch of auction birds...My 2 birds happen to be owned by guys in the Long Island Combine...They haven`t been raced yet,according to both owners....Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Lindenhurst(Walter`s Club),doesn`t have any 2015 results yet...Many guys from this club
> have a bunch of auction birds...My 2 birds happen to be owned by guys in the Long Island Combine...They haven`t been raced yet,according to both owners....Alamo


I haven't posted it on our website because my home computer died and I can't get a new one right now. So I've been bringing the club computer home with me but this thing is so old and slow it won't run the program that I have my clubs site on. But I've been able to get somebody else to post them on his site. On that site you can see the results for all the clubs that ppl who have LBRA birds fly in. It was mentioned in an earlier post by FT33 " You can find the results here http://www.pigeonring.com click on race results at the top of the page. All the results are there from the clubs who could have purchased birds in the auction. " If I see a bird clocked good I've been letting the breeders know there's close to 700 LBRA birds out there and they're all over the sheets this year. I'm pretty sure there was 6 LBRA birds in the top 10 in my club this weeks 150 mile race. 

If you have any questions email me at [email protected]. I see ppl complaining about not getting any info but I'm not getting any emails. I don't come on here as much anymore just don't have the time. If you've tried to contact your handler and not hearing back maybe I can help since there's some handlers who aren't the best at speaking english.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Hope you had every thing you need backed up on a flash drive, the PC I have runs windows 7 and I got it on Craigslist for $40, just a thought.
Dave

Wow trying to look through that many race sheets is crazy, tell the club to buy a new PC, that's just part of racing


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I think that link was great ! I went through them and found between this year and last what birds were at least in the clock . Found one was in the clock 5 times which I didn't know before . Very helpful !
Kurps

Added ; I figure if a bird of mine makes the sheet he is doing ok considering that stiff competition on Long Island .


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Hope you had every thing you need backed up on a flash drive, the PC I have runs windows 7 and I got it on Craigslist for $40, just a thought.
> Dave
> 
> Wow trying to look through that many race sheets is crazy, tell the club to buy a new PC, that's just part of racing


I had pretty much everything backed up on my 32gb micro sd card I have in my phone and on a few other smaller sd cards. I was looking at cheap computers on craigslist but I didn't wind up buying any of them after I went to look at a couple. After seeing the ppl selling them I didn't want anything to do with it. I either figured they were stolen or with my luck I'd buy one with something that could get me locked up in the history and wind up getting locked up. But I got the club to vote on buying a new laptop. I'm trying to figure out which one to get. I've been trying to find out if the programs like Pidexx for the Benzing systems and winspeed would work on windows 10. The AU says winspeed will work but Siegels isn't sure if the Pidexx will work they were supposed to find out for me but I haven't heard back. 

As for looking through the sheets you'd have to look through the SNC, and EMC on that site anyway to see if your birds were clocked since your handlers fly in those clubs as well as LIN. So even if I had my clubs results on our website it really wouldn't make all that much of a difference. It's probably easier to have all the results in one place instead of going to my clubs page then to pigeonring.com to see the others.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Good luck with windows 10 and using a laptop for pidexx. Or should I just go ahead and say dont bother wasting your time just yet.........


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walter.....A few guys here have Windows 8....And have no problem with PideXX etc....Alamo


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I dont know of anyone being able to use windows 10 yet on a laptop or desktop. The problem is when using a laptop they dot use serial ports now only USB. Then the issue comes up on finding the correct comport? Desktop and windows 7/8 is no issue,, but trying to use the same programs on a laptop that is using USB and not serial port,, good luck. If this makes any ssorta since to you then you have lots of experience in runing these programs. If it does not then thats why. Once you have set these programs up a few times it all makes since. The easiest way for me to use a laptop and pidexx is to use our old one with XP, then I can plugin our M-1 to that and it wont work,, so I have to plug the entire system into my home desktop with windows 7 and a serial port and it works fine. Hows that for coRnfusion.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

So in a nut shell I use a old laptop with XP to do our chip rings with pidexx,, but to do the chips on a M-1 I have to use my home desktop with windows 7. Then at our turn off I use a new laptop with windows 7 for running winspeed and figure our races. And that is entering birds and times manually. So that is 3 computers to handle everything.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I used to have to use that adapter back on a aptop we were using that ran windowsME. What a pain in the potaters that was. Back then we had to hook and unhook and rehook to evaluate then download the clock. Now I cant seem to find the right one to use on a new laptop with widows 7. If you can get lucky enough to buy a good old PC then you are set.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Cant wait to hear how this turns out!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Birds should be in by now, wonder when they will post some thing.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.baynondds.com/pigeonring/RACE RESULTS/2015 YB RACE RESULTS/2015 LBRA Auction Race.txt

Well I guess none of my culls made it, any one here have good results.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Sent 2 birds.....C&M Loft clocked my #1000 RCC in 117th place.....Not going to get any money this year.....They might be paying down to 50/60 places this year or more....Total taken in $46,000.00 I think....That`s allot of moola $$$$$......Alamo


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

None of mine were clocked . Good show Alamo ! I'm surprised at the speeds , winds were WNW and some good gusts . The birds had to fly ENE . Speeds in the 1500's is pretty good . If I am correct .
Kurps


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

They had to have a West wind,to make high 1400/1500 speed....Would have liked to have seen a 1100 ypm race....My birds do much better there...Long Distance birds that is....Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> http://www.baynondds.com/pigeonring/RACE RESULTS/2015 YB RACE RESULTS/2015 LBRA Auction Race.txt
> 
> Well I guess none of my culls made it, any one here have good results.
> Dave


Thanks for posting the link Dave. I was fried the past few days I had to type in most of the results into winspeed because our club unit that was being used on our bond race that day wasn't set right we had the GPS hooked up but it wasn't offset the minus 4 hours so all the ppl who put the bond race in first their clocks were 4 hours fast. It was such a mad house down there and we had new ppl working the clocks that night and it got missed until almost the end of the night. I was up until 4 in the morning putting the results into the computer.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> They had to have a West wind,to make high 1400/1500 speed....Would have liked to have seen a 1100 ypm race....My birds do much better there...Long Distance birds that is....Alamo


I didn't mind the speed but they should have been faster for the day which messed me up. The fact they went up in a 5mph tailwind and it gradually picked up until they got here to about a 15 to 20 mph tailwind and got even heavier as they went out on the island made it a long enders day. I wound up 8th but I got beat by the guys that were all 25 miles or more past me on a long enders day. Everybody was saying my bird was the best bird in the race that day but what can you do it sucks being in the middle since there's always somebody with an advantage. Last year I got beat by the short guys on their day.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Sent 2 birds.....C&M Loft clocked my #1000 RCC in 117th place.....Not going to get any money this year.....They might be paying down to 50/60 places this year or more....Total taken in $46,000.00 I think....That`s allot of moola $$$$$......Alamo


Top 50 places won prizes I had 5 of those 50. I was 8th, 18th, 22nd, 33rd and 40th. But I'm still not gonna win anywhere near what I spent on this race. But oh well there's always next year. 

There's have been talks of maybe charging for the bands next year. Some guys think it's a good idea some don't. One thing I've heard was $100 for a set of 5 bands and taking off the 5 band limit so we most likely lost some guys but it might be offset by others putting in 2 sets of birds. This has been thrown around due to the fact that so many bands go out and never come back and it cost us money to send those bands out. Plus the fact there are so many races out there that don't pay anything close to what is paid in our race that charge to enter birds. If the almost 800 birds entered this year had a $20 entry fee that would be another 16,000 in prizes and the money could have went 100 ways just a thought. We'll see what happens in the meetings over the coming months. But what to you guys think? So I can give the members some of the outsiders points of view before they make their decision.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd be Ok with paying the $100, but your club would have to get a new PC and all the clubs would have to send race results to you, or post on Pigeon mall. This year you had the High Roller thing for breeders, 2 of the people that had my birds never called me back one didn't speak enough English to understand, so I didn't enter in that. If I have to pay I want a lot more transparency it would be nice to know what our birds do. JMO
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I've participated the last two years. It's very hard for me to pay 100 bucks and have zero control over where my birds are being placed. If I could place them somehow, then different story. But that being said, that's not how the auction system works. 

Now, I can certainly understand paying a fee to cover the cost of the bands. I'd be happy to do that. Ten bucks or something along those lines. I understand and get that.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

And yes, I called four guys who had my birds. I heard back from one. Only way I found out what was still there was because of Walt and all his hard work.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Top 50 places won prizes I had 5 of those 50. I was 8th, 18th, 22nd, 33rd and 40th. But I'm still not gonna win anywhere near what I spent on this race. But oh well there's always next year.
> 
> It was kind of you not to mention that you clocked my bird 64th. Oh well it was in the top half of the sheet.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

Out of 1200 bands only 200 finish the race? so you have 1000 missing birds for one auction race flying around New york? me and my buddy sent 9 birds and not one clocked in the finally race. No information on where to find race results and information on where to even find the race results? Those where good pigeons and shipping alone cost over 100 dollars. i know everyone is busy but the least you can do is send a email out of the final autction race. i emailed you like 1 week ago about this race and nothing. This race a waste of everyone sending in shipping boxes. Never again will i send birds to this race. Good luck though. and from the looks of what happens at shipping with messed up clocks seem stupid.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

On top of that we cant even find this years race results. Super dissapointed.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The results were posted Sunday on the Long Island Combine web site....And either Sunday/Monday on Walter`s club web site....Not sure...I think it`s a great race....I have lost 10 birds here at home racing,with one more race to go....I average losing 5 1/2 birds per year in YB`s,the last 6 years....So this year was a bad year for me....I can`t fault any pigeon guy on Long Island,for lost birds....It was a bad season weather wise....I sent 2 birds to the race,and one made the race and clocked in....I happy it made the sheet,even though no $$$ was won.....Maybe next year,just like Walter said....Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

fadedracer said:


> Out of 1200 bands only 200 finish the race? so you have 1000 missing birds for one auction race flying around New york? me and my buddy sent 9 birds and not one clocked in the finally race. No information on where to find race results and information on where to even find the race results? Those where good pigeons and shipping alone cost over 100 dollars. i know everyone is busy but the least you can do is send a email out of the final autction race. i emailed you like 1 week ago about this race and nothing. This race a waste of everyone sending in shipping boxes. Never again will i send birds to this race. Good luck though. and from the looks of what happens at shipping with messed up clocks seem stupid.


There was close to 1200 bands sent out but less then 800 in the auctions. Out of those 800 only 296 made the race so it was better then 1/3 of the birds in the race and from talking to ppl all over the country it seams like that is normal for this year. I'd like to see more birds in the race myself. I lost half the birds I bought you think I wanted to lose birds I spent good money for it just happens especially with a year like this where almost all of our races where tough races. That being said some of the birds that are sent in to our free race aren't top quality pigeons. I had to buy some that I'm not sure if they were even pure homers because nobody would bid on them and I was trying to help the race and my club. Not to mention the birds that come in sick that I have to medicate to try to keep alive so they can make the auction and then I get stuck buying because nobody will buy them.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

fadedracer said:


> On top of that we cant even find this years race results. Super dissapointed.


The results are on our website which I have a link to on the bottom of all my posts and they are also on pigeonring.com and the link was posted on this thread the other day by Crazy Pete.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

gbhman said:


> I didn't go through the entire race list, but noticed a lot of the top placed birds were purchased by the breeder himself... must be nice for them to not have to split anything now


It sure is nice I did that a few years ago in the ITFA auction I won with a bird I bred and bought back and took the whole 5 grand thy had a 1st prize that year. All the birds I clocked were out of area birds since I didn't breed many birds and didn't have any to enter in the auctions. All I know is I have a few guys that have to pay a little more next year to get their birds back.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I liked this race and enjoyed being able to see the results each week once I figured out where they were posted at I also did have a problem getting info and think you guys should work on that I know as long as it stays the same for next year there is atleast 7 in my club that plan on sending birds


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

One thing. I think that we should not underestimate the amount of work that Walt puts into this deal. Recieving 800 some odd birds from all across the country and getting them set up to auction and then dealing with birds that don't get auctioned off is a tough gig. Not to mention the health issues and what-have-you. And, I'm pretty sure he isn't getting rich off of this deal. 
The reality is although we complain about lack of information (and make no mistake, I was one of them) Walt has zero control over whether or not the handlers get us information. Couple that with the chaotic type nature of an auction, and with handlers that aren't good with computers/English/people etc etc... Well, there isn't much we can do. Believe me, I called three handlers and emailed Walt on the fourth. (he had one of my birds... Who was subsequently hawked.... I got a response from Walt, and one other guy. But I can't make anyone talk to me or call me back. Nor can Walt or anyone else. Is it common courtesy? I think so, but not everyone is wired that way. ) 

Bottom line. 
If you aren't satisfied with the results, it's simple. Don't send birds. 

With all of that being said, I can't see spending more cash for the "High Roller" race because I didn't know anything about the handler/bird. If I did, then I might have. So maybe for that case, maybe the handlers could use some nudging. But again, Walt has zero control over that. 
But hey, it is what it is. The man is trying his best. I sure wouldn't want the job.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I think the worse thing anyone can do,is send pigeons from UN-TESTED pairs to races such as this....Even though your cost is only shipping/box to get the pigeons entered,you should send birds that could win a prize....Your pigeons are going to racing against big time NY guys pigeons to start with...Then add the big time guys from around the USA....If you think your pigeon is going to beat these pigeons,from UN-TESTED pairs,your fooling yourself.....I made one mistake this year....Being that they have had hard/slower speed races mostly,I sent long distance birds in to Walter....Will not make that mistake again...Send 4 or 5 birds,and send 2 long distance & 2 middle distance speed pigeons...That way,you have the weather covered for both fast & slow....And,medicate the babies if there is any doubt that they might have a health problem....It would be better to hold them at home,and treat with med`s,and send them to the next auction 2 weeks coming healthy....Alamo
*PS:Great job Walter,on your work for this race & more....And clocking all those OOA birds in the money!!!!*


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Walter did you have 985 still hanging around your loft That bird should have also been double banded


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been a very happy customer no complaints here!
Great job Walter!!!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

V-John said:


> One thing. I think that we should not underestimate the amount of work that Walt puts into this deal. Recieving 800 some odd birds from all across the country and getting them set up to auction and then dealing with birds that don't get auctioned off is a tough gig. Not to mention the health issues and what-have-you. And, I'm pretty sure he isn't getting rich off of this deal.
> The reality is although we complain about lack of information (and make no mistake, I was one of them) Walt has zero control over whether or not the handlers get us information. Couple that with the chaotic type nature of an auction, and with handlers that aren't good with computers/English/people etc etc... Well, there isn't much we can do. Believe me, I called three handlers and emailed Walt on the fourth. (he had one of my birds... Who was subsequently hawked.... I got a response from Walt, and one other guy. But I can't make anyone talk to me or call me back. Nor can Walt or anyone else. Is it common courtesy? I think so, but not everyone is wired that way. )
> 
> Bottom line.
> ...


Thanks for the support like you said I'm not getting rich off this race in factI don't make anything off this race I do all the work for my club to make some money to help us stay afloat and keep our building open. In fact this race cost me so much money I spent over 5,000 on auction birds this year and even with 5 birds in the money I'm still a few grand in the hole. But like I said I do it for the club. I love racing pigeons and I grew up in that clubhouse with my dad and I'd hate to see it go so I do everything I can to help it survive.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

pigeonflier said:


> Walter did you have 985 still hanging around your loft That bird should have also been double banded


Yeah I still have her she flew into a school building so she was held back. IDK what was going on for a while my birds would fly right at the nearest building no matter where I let them out or how far from a building they'd skim the edge of nearest building and that time she didn't clear the edge and bounced off. I thought for sure I was going to pick up a dead bird when I ran over to get her. But she was just knocked out I took her home and she was a little wobbly for a few days but she's since seamingly gone back to normal. I plan on trying her in OB"s. If you go just by looks she's one of my top 3 favorite birds but there's a few ugly ones that have flown good that have grown on me.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

One thing that I was thinking of bringing up at a meeting would be to have a practice race or 2 where only LBRA birds would go up and set up it up so that the birds can be activated for the high roller after those practice races. Right now we are dependent on truckers that charge a good amount to take races down around here but there has been talk of getting our own trailer so we could do things like practice races and not cost us an arm and a leg. We had our other money race the Lindenhurst High Roller today. It's a 350 mile race and it cost us $2300 to get a trucker with a truck big enough to take it down. We sold over 1600 bands to this race so we had to plan on having a lot of birds we wound up only have 410 birds so we could of had a smaller truck but you never know. I didn't do so good I shipped 2 birds and wound up 155th and 187th. The bird that was 155th was bred by a fellow PT member Jr Brown aka Clark Berger.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Yeah I still have her she flew into a school building so she was held back. IDK what was going on for a while my birds would fly right at the nearest building no matter where I let them out or how far from a building they'd skim the edge of nearest building and that time she didn't clear the edge and bounced off. I thought for sure I was going to pick up a dead bird when I ran over to get her. But she was just knocked out I took her home and she was a little wobbly for a few days but she's since seamingly gone back to normal. I plan on trying her in OB"s. If you go just by looks she's one of my top 3 favorite birds but there's a few ugly ones that have flown good that have grown on me.


What was the SBL # on that bird? Was there 2 bands? I thought I had double banded that bird but not sure. Would you like to know what that bird is out of? Did she make it into any race?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Everyone should remember this is an auction race . I am sure some guys/gals buy some to keep . There are a good amount of birds lost at settling I would imagine . The largest amount , I assume , lost during training and races leading up to the main event . Now the terrain may be different than you terrain . Some birds are better at different terrains . Come the main event your bird sent may be unable to race , due to illness , missing primaries or even tail . You never know . As far as guys not returning calls , Walter can only ask them to be responsive , what more can he do . Some guys buy a lot of birds at this auction and also work full time , so returning calls may be difficult . It may be frustrating but try to have patience and call again maybe at a different time or day .
Kurps


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I've sent birds 2 years in a row, you don't get much feed back but the only thing you really need to see is the final race report. So look out next year, 3rd time is the charm.
Dave

With out feed back you cant enter the high roller race, but I guess that's Ok.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

M Kurps said:


> Everyone should remember this is an auction race . I am sure some guys/gals buy some to keep . There are a good amount of birds lost at settling I would imagine . The largest amount , I assume , lost during training and races leading up to the main event . Now the terrain may be different than you terrain . Some birds are better at different terrains . Come the main event your bird sent may be unable to race , due to illness , missing primaries or even tail . You never know . As far as guys not returning calls , Walter can only ask them to be responsive , what more can he do . Some guys buy a lot of birds at this auction and also work full time , so returning calls may be difficult . It may be frustrating but try to have patience and call again maybe at a different time or dayKurps


I agree with you on Walter not being able to make the guys respond .
But after about 6 tries at contacting Walter I never got a response from him also


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

pigeonflier said:


> What was the SBL # on that bird? Was there 2 bands? I thought I had double banded that bird but not sure. Would you like to know what that bird is out of? Did she make it into any race?


The SBL band number is 331. She was a little fuzz head when she was auctioned off. She flew one of the early 100 mile races and wasn't in the clock but that was when I was behind and my birds really weren't ready to race and I just shipped them more or less as a training toss. Then she hit that building and by the time she was back into shape to train there was no way to get her ready for the LBRA so I held her back no point of throwing her away. I don't think it's right that ppl send a bird to a race just because it has a band for that race that has slim to no chance of making it home it's just cruel. She's gotta be out of good stuff you can see she's quality.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

There's have been talks of maybe charging for the bands next year. Some guys think it's a good idea some don't. One thing I've heard was $100 for a set of 5 bands and taking off the 5 band limit so we most likely lost some guys but it might be offset by others putting in 2 sets of birds. This has been thrown around due to the fact that so many bands go out and never come back and it cost us money to send those bands out. Plus the fact there are so many races out there that don't pay anything close to what is paid in our race that charge to enter birds. If the almost 800 birds entered this year had a $20 entry fee that would be another 16,000 in prizes and the money could have went 100 ways just a thought. We'll see what happens in the meetings over the coming months. But what to you guys think? So I can give the members some of the outsiders points of view before they make their decision.[/QUOTE]

I would like to weigh in on the questions raised by Walter.

First, from a strictly business point of view, charging for the bands makes sense. If you just give them away not only do you loose money but the bands themselves loose value. So why not charge $2.00 per band, sold in lots of five only. At $10.00 for a set of five bands your club makes a small profit even after deducting for the cost of the envelope and postage.

Second, It might turn out that a few less people order bands but you still get about the same number of birds sent in for the auctions.

And last, the idea of charging $100.00 per set of bands might change the dynamics of the race. Fewer people would send in birds. Some who could afford to send more than one team would improve their chances of placing in the top 50 or even 100 positions and that could ultimately lead to even less people sending birds the next year.

This concept of an auction race has worked well for many years, why change it?
Tweak it, charge for the bands, give them some value and eliminate your losses on sending them out, but please don't change the whole format of this successful, long running, traditional auction race.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Jr Brown said:


> This concept of an auction race has worked well for many years, why change it?
> Tweak it, charge for the bands, give them some value and eliminate your losses on sending them out, but please don't change the whole format of this successful, long running, traditional auction race.


I agree. 

But I think there is some thought to changing things for a couple of reasons. Which I understand. Number 1, the quality of birds being sent in. I think that I read that Walt was buying birds and such that people were sending in that he may not even be pure homers much less ones that can handle the rigors of this race. So, if people pay 100 bucks or whatever, (A larger amount then free or ten bucks) the hopes would be that people would send in better birds. 

Couple that with the fact that it sounded like Walt was also buying a bunch of birds and spending his own money simply to ensure that birds were being bought, well, this might cut down on the "riffraff" so to speak. 

That being said, I don't like the idea of going to a 100 dollar entry fee (or whatever the figure is) and not have control over where the birds are placed. We are certainly in agreement there, I guess I'm just more or less playing devils advocate and seeing how things go from the other end.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

V-John said:


> I agree.
> 
> But I think there is some thought to changing things for a couple of reasons. Which I understand. Number 1, the quality of birds being sent in. I think that I read that Walt was buying birds and such that people were sending in that he may not even be pure homers much less ones that can handle the rigors of this race. So, if people pay 100 bucks or whatever, (A larger amount then free or ten bucks) the hopes would be that people would send in better birds.
> 
> ...


I'm going to just throw this out there ; how about if a bird doesn't sell , ( so Walter isn't forced to buy it ) , then the breeder has the option to have it sent back and pay cost or pay a cost , say sort of perch fee . If the breeder doesn't want to do either , then the bird is forfeited and any points are also . May be a start . Added ; maybe sell bands for $5 each or $20 for every 5 bands you buy . Walter , the handlers will have to understand that the breeders will be unhappy with lack of communication and just may stop sending birds .
Kurps


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I have to say, that for me, I just don't care that much about hearing from the handlers. In fact I prefer just waiting until the end and finding out if it is going to the race and then of course how they did.
As an example, in another breeders race I entered birds, I got a call about every other week from a handler. It all sounded so good. He had 2 of my birds, they were doing great week after week. I was getting my hopes up. And then two weeks before the money race...... he lost them both on a 200 smash.
I would rather just send my best and hope they do good and I will check the race sheet when it is over.
What difference does it make during the season, you can't do anything but hope for the best anyway. I have other things to worry about, like the birds I have at home, birds that I can do something about.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Jr Brown said:


> What difference does it make during the season, you can't do anything but hope for the best anyway. I have other things to worry about, like the birds I have at home, birds that I can do something about.


It makes a helluva lot of difference when they are having a High Roller aspect to the race and want additional funds to enter the birds into that aspect. I'm not about to throw down 50 bucks more per bird to enter that bird in the race when I don't even know if it's there or not. 

I don't necessarily need daily updates or weekly or whatever. But I would like to know if the bird is lost or is still there. At the very least to update my records.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Guys, that's what I was looking for some points of view so I can give the guys in the club an outside view and I like a few ideas that were thrown out there in the previous posts. I really don't want to go crazy changing things and change the whole face of the race but some things are broken and need to be changed. 

The High Roller is an optional thing I figured it would be more or less for the guys who get the handlers they want. It wasn't too big this year but we'll try it again I don't think it was presented good to the local guys since none of the local guys did it when they were handling their own birds. These are guys who pay $100 per band for other races so $50 after the bird is trained shouldn't have been a deal breaker for them. But like I mentioned in an earlier post maybe we'll move the deadline a little closer to the race and maybe have a practice race or two before that deadline. 

I also liked the idea of perch fee or send back option if the bird isn't sold. This way a guy would think twice about sending a sick or poor quality bird because it could cost them to either ship it back or enter it. And if they chose not to do either the bird will be forfeited and the bird will not be eligible for any prize.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I like this race because when the pigeon is bought by a loft owner,he/she is going to take care of the bird...He/she has money invested and they want the bird in the race,to have a chance of winning some cash: Example,Convention races,if your NOT a big time loft,you cannot get a big time loft to take your birds....That`s why only breeders with big time birds win almost all the money....The little guy with good birds,cannot get MR Big Time loft to handle them....So Walter`s race is very fair for ALL of us....But you have to send birds that these great pigeon guys want to buy....You have to make them feel like if they buy one of your birds,they might have a chance to get your bird on top of the race sheet....Alamo


----------



## Arvix20 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Need help*

I saw my baby pigeon's toe bent inward the toes not th legs both of the left and right toes are bent inward what shall ido to correct it im only 11years old a newby


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Just to bump this to the top, I saw that Walter posted that they are going to charge 20 bucks a band, and if you buy five, you get the sixth free. 

I'm not sure that I will enter, simply because of the fact that it seems like a lot of money to enter a race in, in which you have no control where your birds are going to be placed. 

I'm not trying to bad mouth Walt, his race or his organization. I have a lot of respect for Walt because I know he puts an immense amount of work into this, spends a LOT of his own money into this, and I know that a lot of people were sending junk up there. 

Just thought that I would post because I know some folks aren't on FB but are on here.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

oh well,, bummer for sure!! But it was fun while it lasted. I did like having to search out my bands each week from all the clubs involved as the season went on. I know we had at least 6 guys here that were gonna send birds. bummer for sure!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Last year they sent 1200 bands and only 800 or so birds were sent back for the race, so I'll bet this year they have less than 600 bands sold. I will be sending birds as their will be less competition. I just wish they had a way to keep us a little better informed on how the birds are doing.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

So we've decided to charge for the bands and we've taken a lot of flack from local guys and out of area guys alike. But it had to be done there was so much interest in the race this year that I would have given out the 1200 bands in no time. But that wouldn't have been the best thing since there would have been ppl who really wanted to participate left out for ppl who just took the free bands with no plans on ever sending a bird. The thing that make no sense is the local guys with the most to say are from a club that has an auction race that doesn't pay out a third of what we do that charge $20 for out of area guys. They want us to do like them and give the local guys free entry while charging the out of area guys. But I don't feel that is right either everybody pays for the bands or nobody and we chose to charge everybody. 

As of now I feel the bands sales are better then I expected I sold 180 bands this weekend between my club and another local club with more then 3/4's of my club not coming to pick up bands on the first since they don't breed early and don't need club bands yet. So I should sell a good amount more once we have a club meeting later in the month. Then I posted the flyer on Facebook last night and I have about 10 guys who said they would send payment for bands. I felt that if we sold 500 bands it would be a successful first year for the new format. Since we're off to a good start now I feel that will be passed with no problem. This year I'm just going to have to push it more them in the past where I only posted it here on PT this year I'll put it up on Facebook and other sites and do a few mailing to some of the bigger clubs to see if I can pick up a few lofts here and there to make up for the ones we are sure to lose.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Walt, what happens to the money that is made from the actual selling of the bands? That's a fair chunk of change... Does it go into the prize fund? Just curious.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

V-John said:


> Walt, what happens to the money that is made from the actual selling of the bands? That's a fair chunk of change... Does it go into the prize fund? Just curious.


It will be added to whatever we take in at the auctions and that will be the prize pool. So if we were lucky enough to get 800 birds like we did last year and sold the birds for the same amount as last year we'd have an extra 13,000 to 16,000 in prizes depending on how many of those 800 were bought in sets of 5 with the 6th one free.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Walter,will be sending you $$ for 3 bands....Alamo*


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds good Alamo.



Alamo said:


> *Walter,will be sending you $$ for 3 bands....Alamo*


----------

